# Missouri/Midwest Breeder



## babymary (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi! I've been lurking for a bit and this is my first post. I'm completely enamored with GSDs and hope to get one within the next 6 months. My family had a WGSD during my teenage years and thus began my spiral into complete obsession  

Any recommendations for a breeder in Missouri? I am willing to drive a bit if needed. 

Background info: I'm 23 years old in St. Louis and moving apartments soon -- currently looking for a good place to raise a GSD. I work full time and run regularly. I'd like to get a younger dog (under a year) but am concerned about apartment living and being gone 9 hours a day M-F. It seems like a showline might be the best option for that but I'm open. Colorwise, black and red or tan, then white. Flexible with hair length.

Ideally, this dog would be for companionship, but it would also provide me a level of security since I will live alone in the city. Future sport or Schutzhund is a possibility.

After solo research, Huerta Hof, Vertrauen, and Mittelwest seem good, but I'm definitely open to others. Price is a factor, though. 

Any recommendations or advice?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, I'm also in St Louis. I can't really help you with breeders in the area, I had my pup shipped into Lambert airport and she did great on the plane ride, just wanted to say welcome  (and that most people in this city seem to be terrified of GSDs lol)


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Look at StoneyCreekFarm3.com for one. There certainly many good breeders in state


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

babymary: Check your PM


----------



## babymary (Sep 8, 2013)

Heidi, checked and replied!

Deldridge, I checked it out and have added it to my list. Thanks a bunch. It seems a bit smaller than the others I listed, which could be a good thing. 

Mego, I've definitely seen that fear secondhand. Have you had any problems with it? I'm assuming it's because of STL city's crime problem. :\ On one hand, I hate the negative GSD stigma, but on the other, as a young lady living alone... it does help.


----------



## Big Art (May 7, 2013)

Hi,
I own a shepherd whose sire was Rocco Vom Mittlewest. They run a great breeding program having bred and raised several us shutzund champs. These are working dogs, though, with high drives. I couldnt be happier with my girl. Good luck with your search.


----------



## MarilynAshley (May 22, 2013)

http://lenoxskennel.com/

This is the breeder I got Reznor from  I love them and they are amazing people. They are in Marshfield, Missouri  

They have tan and black and white GSD'S 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fastdogs (Nov 13, 2011)

check out rollanet classifieds online- rolla's about an hour and a half west on I-44 but get classifieds from all over that area, including Ft. Leonard Wood. There was recently a female German Shepherd looking for a home- the ad stated the owner would like to keep her but wanted to get a new puppy. She was spayed. 
vickie


----------



## fastdogs (Nov 13, 2011)

here's the ad, she's in branson mo... Seems like they are looking for a good home, but the part about getting rid of her so they can get a new puppy kind of annoys me. But then again, if they don't want her, she's better off looking for a new home that wants her. 
Meet Mercedes. Date of Birth 4/11/2007 (6 Years Old) - AKC registered. She is OFA Good Hips, Normal Elbows and DM negative. She has been spayed. She does great with other dogs and cats, loves kids, all around a great dog She has been using a doggie door to go in and out, but a little work and I'm sure she would be fine if left out inside. Also crate trained. Knows basic commands. We would love to keep her, but are wanting to get a new puppy. We will guarantee to take her back should anything ever happen and you can't keep her. $100 fee to ensure she goes to a good home. Vet reference required.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

people like that above posting make me sick trade the old one in for a new one


----------



## babymary (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks again to everyone for the continued suggestions.  I'm looking into them all and making decisions from there.

It'll still be a while before I can get a little pup pup. I will be checking rescues more towards the time of adoption, but I am wary of buying from classifieds. While these dogs also need rescuing, I would prefer to either support a good cause (rescue) or avoid puppy mills and BYBs by going to a reputable breeder. 

And yeah, Jakoda and fastdogs, it is really disheartening to see people doing things like that  As an interesting aside: I noticed that she runs a dog transport service?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Isn't Crooked Creek in Missouri? I do not have a dog from there but I get the impression that Karen is very reputable. Not all the dogs are titled, but I think she breeds good stock and I know multiple people have gone back for another dog which speaks volumes to me. Again, no first hand experience but definitely a breeder I'd check out.


----------

